# Game won't work on Bluestacks



## joeyviper (Oct 5, 2016)

YOUR DEVICE ISNT COMPATIBLE WITH THIS VERSION I get this message when i try opening my dominations game on bluestacks it worked for months before I tried reinstalling even installing older versions just no luck  can anyone help??


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like the game was fixed at one point to work on bluestacks, which would lead me to believe that if it stopped working, it's likely a game issue again. 

>> https://www.reddit.com/r/Dominations/comments/3f3sw3/dominations_no_longer_works_on_bluestacks/


----------

